# Vape King Port Elizabeth is on the move



## Gees (30/12/15)

My Partner in love life and everything else an I have decided to take our Vaping Adventure to the next level. We are on the move. 

As some of you may know I have been running the VK PE agency for a year now, and I can't say it's been a roaring success, but considering I've been running out of my back yard I couldn't be happier. We have grown to the point of needing a new premises however. And just thought you guys would like a sneak peek 

Hope to see you guys there.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (30/12/15)

That looks awesome. Love the name. All the best with this next step.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (30/12/15)

Where, when, how, !!!!!! I wanna shop, I wanna vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (30/12/15)

Looks great guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (30/12/15)

Seriously cool!!! Great job!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (31/12/15)

Looks very homely. I like it. Congrats on the next step. All the best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (31/12/15)

Where is it?


----------



## Gees (31/12/15)

Shop 12 Kings Court, moving day will be the 4th, so holding thumbs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (31/12/15)

Gees said:


> Shop 12 Kings Court, moving day will be the 4th, so holding thumbs


I will become furniture there. Thank you for making this happen.


----------



## Gees (11/3/16)

Branded

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Nightwalker (11/3/16)

This shop is more than meets the eye.
The owner actually gets to know his clients.
@Gees actually got a cover for my RX which I wanted but never told him what style. 
When you need something it'd there.
Well stocked, greatness juices.
Amazing atmosphere.
Rating? 11 out of 10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (11/3/16)

Cool looking shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/3/16)

King's Court... Nice, thats round the corner from my in-laws. 
I will pop over in December then.


----------



## Silver (11/3/16)

Good luck with the shop @Gees
Looks great!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (11/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> King's Court... Nice, thats round the corner from my in-laws.
> I will pop over in December then.


It's a must stop shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MickeyVapes (20/3/16)

I never knew this existed will definitely be coming around this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (20/3/16)

Tip, try some of his own liquids. Very nice and smooth

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (22/3/16)

MickeyVapes said:


> I never knew this existed will definitely be coming around this week


Best juices ever


----------



## Nightwalker (22/3/16)

jenny said:


> it looks so cool. good job, where is it?


Kings court, barn and barrel entrance, walk and first left. Can't miss it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

